# If going offshore out of Surfside 1/5 and need crew person--- call/text me



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ive been trying for 2-3 days to get on a boat going out of Freeport/Surfside fishing on Friday 1/5/18. A state water trip is just fine..
I live about 8 miles from Surfside.

My own boats in the shop and other boat friends are Work Locked this day.

If you have room for me, that would be great. I have my own things. 

Call or Text Jimmy aka Hog.... 979-235-9189


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

hog said:


> Ive been trying for 2-3 days to get on a boat going out of Freeport/Surfside fishing on Friday 1/5/18. A state water trip is just fine..
> I live about 8 miles from Surfside.
> 
> My own boats in the shop and other boat friends are Work Locked this day.
> ...


get with oilfield outkasts, be they can hook you up


----------

